# I GOT THE TAPES!!



## Spider1 (Jan 14, 2002)

Got em yesterday! WOO HOO








Couldn't have come at a better time. I have been sick all week (a bad reaction to Psyllium Husks + a bad choice eating out experience= the WORST D in months) I haven't eaten in three days. AND I have a tradeshow to go to on Sunday for a week in VEGAS!! I decided to bring my camp stove & cooler and make all my meals in my room. Hell, I will sit there on LAS VEGAS BLVD and cook my own meals if i have to! As long as I am not Sick the whole time.Keep your fingers crossed for me.!!


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Spider, try to do the tapes several times a day just follow the schedule! I started seeing some relief almost immediately. Take the #2tape with you and use it while in LasVegas, if you feel a little stressed listen to the tape and at bedtime for sure. Good luck, Norb


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Don't place too much stress on yourself to see changes fast. I'd pack some Calcium if I were you. Hotels with microfridges in the room are nice.. much easier to prepare your own food that way. But you can also use a cooler and the ice machine to keep food cold.Norb, I thought we were only supposed to listen to the tape once a day? And I remember something about at least 8 hours between listens?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi Spider, gald your recieved them.







Your on your way.I know Norb was trying to be helpful here, but stick to the schedule for the moment as that is very important. You do want to seperate the times you listen if you listen twice a day, but in the begining I would just start slowly. Good luck at your show and just relax take it easy and things will go fine. let us know how the show goes when your back.


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

Glad you received the tapes Spiders1I got the CDs, 3 days ago ... and it's REALLY relaxing!!! The Mike's voice is so loud ... that it is relaxing by itself!!!! I'm always thinking it's about like "Barry White" voice, loud, relaxing, ..that hits right the emotional brain.In between, when you are not listening to Mike's tapes, you can listen to some relaxing musics (no rock music ...). This does a great job too!!!!--------bye and good luck


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi Spider, that's some great news!


----------



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

Good luck, Spider!


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

I thought my post said "follow the schedule"? If Spider just got the program then tape side 2 is the tape she'll be using for the first 10 days? Mike's informational posts said more than once a day is alright? Just figured if she needs extra help right now to use the tapes as much as Mike said was okay? Good luck, Spider! Norb


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Norb... Not to worry, Mike says to make sure that there are at least 6 hours between listenings, so you can listen to it more than once a day, but not more than twice is really better than many times the same day. Not that it will be bad to do so, but that is the optimum. That is because the subconscious starts to put up barriers and needs time to process. In addition, that is why Mike has allocated rest days too! It is a complicated process, and most of us feel ya can't get enough of a good thing! So I hear ya...Take care and be well!


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi All,Spidr, enjoy your journey







Best RegardsMike


----------



## Spider1 (Jan 14, 2002)

Hello All. I am in Vegas right now, enjoying my time here! I haven't gone out passed ten once this whole week. And I haven't had any really problems with the gut for the passed few days. I have been listening to Mikes tapes before I go to bed or while I am falling asleep as I don't really have time throughout the day-I am the first one at the booth and last one to leave!!I brought my camp stove and cooked my dinner inside a few nights. I also got a fridge which has been great on the gut and the wallet.Anyhow, so far so good. Only four more days to go.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Good to hear from you Spider. Glad you are doing so well!! Hoping the rest of your trip is just as smooth. Let us know how you are when you can.







BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

good to hear from you spider and that things are going well. I am sure you'll be happy when you get back home.


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

Spider, if I might ask, what kind of camp stove do you have?I can't use mine inside, or it might kill us by carbon monoxide poisoning ... I've known people who were poisoned by CO, so I got a bit concerned reading that you're cooking inside with a camp stove.


----------



## Spider1 (Jan 14, 2002)

I made it home from Vegas!! Yippie! I didn't think I was going to make it home in one piece. I discovered Immodium helped a lot in the days before I left. Just got a call from the doctors office who tell me I have campylobacter which was causing most of the upset before I left....and I thought it was just nerves. Now I have to go on cipro again. The camp stove I use is a coleman "Powermax" which does warn against carbon monoxide. however, the air in our room was recycled (as most places in vegas are) and I had the fan on. I think I am going to invest in a steamer that I can just bring with me on the road.


----------

